# Soursop



## attie (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a soursop tree and they need to be really ripe before I will eat them because they are very tart, does anybody have any good ideas as to how to use them up because they grow so large and we end up throwing most of it away.


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry I can't help. I have only had it once and it was served cut up in a bowl of other cut up fruit for breakfast. It was on our honeymoon in Jamaica. I had never seen or heard of it before so I asked what it was. Out waiter told us it was soursop and was "good for the man ". I enjoyed it, but would not put it in my top 10 fruits. I did like it though.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 6, 2008)

I've only heard of drinks or sorbets made with it. And only in the islands. And always mixed with other fruits;
banana, mango.
I've never had it fresh. And didn't know what it looked like. Thanks for the pic.
Sit tight, many members from your neck of the woods.
​


----------



## attie (Jul 6, 2008)

They grow up to about 6lb or so with a very thin skin and are identical to a Custard Apple inside with very few seeds. They have a very pleasant smell and the tree lets off the same smell if you brush up against it.


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 7, 2008)

Attie: in this address you will find different methods and things to do with soursop or guanabana, it is a delicious fruit, very refreshing.  You will enjoy it, just be patient and wait for it to be ripe. 
Soursop - Annona muricata
This I copied from another page address: 
*Food Uses*

Soursops of least acid flavor and least fibrous consistency are cut in sections and the flesh eaten with a spoon. The seeded pulp may be torn or cut into bits and added to fruit cups or salads, or chilled and served as dessert with sugar and a little milk or cream. For years, seeded soursop has been canned in Mexico and served in Mexican restaurants in New York and other northern cities. Most widespread throughout the tropics is the making of refreshing soursop drinks (called _champola_ in Brazil; _carato_ in Puerto Rico). For this purpose, the seeded pulp may be pressed in a colander or sieve or squeezed in cheesecloth to extract the rich, creamy juice, which is then beaten with milk or water and sweetened. Or the seeded pulp may be blended with an equal amount of boiling water and then strained and sweetened. If an electric blender is to be used, one must first be careful to remove all the seeds, since they are somewhat toxic and none should be accidentally ground up in the juice.


----------



## attie (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you so very much for that 2belucile, this year I will put something around the fruit to keep the pesky Possum and Flying Foxes at bay.

That link is brilliant, I found the Cherimoya tree that I purchased and planted out last week. I had three trees but lost them all last year to heavy rain in winter
----------------
I see the Cherimoya tree for $1.75, crikey! I paid $19.95 and thought that was cheap


----------



## buckytom (Jul 7, 2008)

attie said:


> I will put something around the fruit to keep the pesky Possum and Flying Foxes at bay.


 
what in the world could you use against a flying fox?

maybe a little triple a?


----------



## attie (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah! right Tom, I'll send a few 100,000 over your way if you want


----------



## attie (Jul 7, 2008)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what in the world could you use against a flying fox?


What's happening to you pic Tom, sometimes it shows sometimes it doesn't?
I have been told to hang a cloth soaked in kerosene in the tree to mask the smell of the ripe fruit.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 10, 2008)

Attie, these are very prized fruits here in Mexico (called _guanabana_),  and our neighbor just brought us one today from his tree. I peeled it (it peels really easily) cut it up (fishing for seeds) and pureed the flesh in my blender. I got about three cups of pulp. With one half, I made a wonderful pitcher of _agua fresca_ by adding sugar and water and pouring over ice. I put the other half in the freezer, thinking I would use it for ice cream, or something more exotic, like making a "curd" out of it and using it for a cake filling, maybe alternating with mango...It has a very unusual taste, tangy and sweet at the same time.


----------



## attie (Jul 11, 2008)

Good ideas there Karen, they do have a different taste for sure, not quiet what you expect after you smell them.


----------



## KamilEvolution (Jul 11, 2008)

That's kind of cool, I must agree.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 11, 2008)

Where my father originally came from, we just eat it fresh. And yes, it has to be ripe to be able to eat it. In Chinese/Asian stores, you will find soursop juice so perhaps you can juice them then refrigerate or freeze some for later on. Dad call it guyabano.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 11, 2008)

I doubt if they are ever shipped to cooler climates - they are very fragile fruits. The one I had yesterday was about the size of a football and very very soft. Lovely.


----------



## attie (Jul 12, 2008)

This fruit fell from the tree before I found it so it's very ripe, as you can see they are very similar to a custard apple in appearance but nowhere near as sweet, this is a medium size one.


----------

